# Dhcpcd & pptp

## lefsha

Hi all,

I've configured PPTP on my laptop. In principle connection is working if I change MTU to 1400, but connection is getting broken

every several minute. First thought was the uplink is breaking it, but later discovered on windows PC everything is OK.

Then I found that DHCPCD daemon is a problem. It change the route table every X number of seconds. I have no clue why it should

make it, especially if route table was already created during the boot time. Of course it get changed because of PPTP, but

that is not DHCPD's problem.

I have modified the dhcpcd.conf by adding the nohook resolv.conf

It didn't help.

Then I decided to shutdown dhcpcd when using PPTP connection. It works on one machine with ethernet connection,

but it doesn't on another machine with WiFi connection.

Now I have no clue, what try next. It's so pity that Linux can't manage something a little more complicated than plain connection.

Actually I like if dhcpcd update dns list at boot or on request, but I don't like him when doing it every second.

Also I don't like the idea to use Networkmanager, just because I don't want use that crap, although it works fine with pptp.

Well, as stated above the problem with ethernet connection is solved, but wifi don't want to follow his brother.

Very often on entering "route" in cmd it hangs to print full table. The only first line can be seen.

But may be there is another straight way solution? Now I am making hacks to achieve the goal.

----------

## szatox

post results of `ifconfig` and `route -n`. `rc-config` might also be usefull

Smells like IP or service conflict.

----------

## lefsha

I don't get you. What the point to see ifconfig output, if set up is done automatically?

It's not different than yours. The same is about route. What do you expect to see there?

Again, normal config works well. pptp tunnel works too. The problem is only

dhcpcd trying to update route table when nobody is asking about it.

So now I am shutting dhcpcd down when using pptp.

That works well for cable connection, but it doesn't work well allways with wifi,

where wpa_supplicant. But currently it's just fine. Who knows how long.

But mainly I blame pptp. It's a piece of shit and not software.

Almost all time I have to update dns server list manually after pon pptp connection.

----------

